# Colubrids > Hognose >  baby hogs have hatched

## Ace of Snakes

We have 9 out now and and 7 more on the way.  They are just so cool.  We have not sexed them yet but once they all are out, we will.  I have some weird pattern ones in this group.  What do you all think?

----------

_shelliebear_ (04-10-2011)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Those are some cute little chubbies  :Razz:

----------

_shelliebear_ (04-10-2011)

----------


## Emilio

Nice hoggs Joe. :Good Job:

----------


## Dabonus

So cool.
Have you ever produced hogs before?
If so, what do they eat as hatchlings?

----------


## Clementine_3

Love the last shot!
This does not help me resist my urge to get a little hoggie...stop putting pics up. 
Congrats, they are way too cute.

----------


## Ace of Snakes

They eat day old pinks and if they are too big,  you feed them just the heads.

----------


## lance

nice clutch  :Smile:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

How adorable.  Little bundles of snub nosed cuteness!

----------


## cjt23

congrats! 
very cute 
will you sell them?

----------


## Doreen

Your squishy faces are so cute! Congrats!

----------


## Snakefreak64

really interesting patterns!!!, sweet :Cool:

----------


## Ace of Snakes

> really interesting patterns!!!, sweet


There is about 4 of them with weird patterns.  One is really weird and will be a hold back for sure.

----------


## Jeremy Browning

How much? 
Will u ship to IL???? :Confused: 
Im very expeienced with snakes and picky eaters as you can see with my collection:

7.8.0 corn snakes ( anery anery motley normal bloodred motley snow amber striped amelanistic )
0.1.0 pastel ball python
1.0.0 bearded dragon
2.2.0 mexican rosy boas
1.1.0 redtail boaconstrictors (normal and hypo both het for cyclone )
3.3.0 orange eyed crocadile skinks
4.2.0 red eyed tree frogs
1.1.0 golden tegus
1.1.0 giant leaf-tailed geckos
1.1.0 satanic leaf-tailed geckos
1.1.0 mossy leaf-tailed geckos
1.1.0 giant day geckos
3.7.12 crested geckos ( harley red harley and green flame tin )
2.10.0 gargoyle geckos ( striped and reticulated )
45.45.8 dart frogs ( tinctorius (cobalt, regina, green sip, powder blue and alanis) auratus ( mint and costa rican ) azureus, leucameleas ( bumblebees ), Dendrobates ventrimaculatus (thumbnail) and many other kinds. )  :Salute:   :Snake:   :Confused:  :Bowdown:

----------


## Emilio

> How much? 
> Will u ship to IL????
> Im very expeienced with snakes and picky eaters as you can see with my collection:
> 
> 7.8.0 corn snakes ( anery anery motley normal bloodred motley snow amber striped amelanistic )
> 0.1.0 pastel ball python
> 1.0.0 bearded dragon
> 2.2.0 mexican rosy boas
> 1.1.0 redtail boaconstrictors (normal and hypo both het for cyclone )
> ...


Please take all sales inquiries to pm as it is against our t.o.s (terms of service) in the open forums.  thank you.



Droid!!!! yEE

----------


## DellaF

They are so cute. I love the last picture.

----------


## JamieH

awhh. this makes me want one even more  :Razz:

----------


## CherryBlossom

awwww!!! their so cute! congratulations on the babies!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sammy412

Absolutely adorable!  I'm gonna have to have a hoggie :Smile:

----------


## Mikekrause2000

beautiful snakes!

----------

